# Removing the ABS fr/ NX2000



## Sunny J Reg (Apr 30, 2002)

Please help!!
The ABS in my NX is shot. How much effort is involved to remove the ABS unit correctly - meaning, properly setting the car up to run on a non ABS system?

The master cylinder and (I believe) the proportioning valve is different. The MC is ok left alone, but maybe the PV should be changed? What about the brake lines - is there a simple way to reconnect the lines with the ABS unit removed?

Maybe there is a write up in this.. I couldnt find one doing a search.

Thanks


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Sunny J Reg said:


> Please help!!
> The ABS in my NX is shot. How much effort is involved to remove the ABS unit correctly - meaning, properly setting the car up to run on a non ABS system?
> 
> The master cylinder and (I believe) the proportioning valve is different. The MC is ok left alone, but maybe the PV should be changed? What about the brake lines - is there a simple way to reconnect the lines with the ABS unit removed?
> ...


You're going to have to cut up some of the underhood brake lines to reroute everything once the ABS unit is out (If not, you'll need the lines from a non-ABS NX). I believe someone did this on a B13 Sentra on Sr20forum.com. I donno if he did a writeup, but if you can find him you might want to ask him a few questions about any specific issues he encountered.


----------

